# Internet Sharing Windows -> Mac WWW Problem



## Wolfsbein (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
da die neuen MacBooks mit dem WLAN n-Chipsatz mangelhafte AirPort Treiber haben, bzw. eventuell sogar ein Hardwareproblem vorliegt, habe ich ein MacBook per Kabel an einen XP Rechner angeschlossen. Dieser teilt jetzt die WLAN Verbindung ueber das Ethernet Kabel mit dem MacBook.
Vom MacBook aus kann ich folgendes pingen:

PC
Router
beliebige Domain, z.B. heise.de
gleiches gilt fuer ein traceroute. Sprich das MacBook hat Verbindung zum Internet. Was jedoch nicht geht ist eine Webseite im Browser (Safari und Firefox) aufzurufen. Er laed sich einfach "tot". Allerdings gehen Seiten manchmal, z.B. google.de oder test.de. amazon.de, heise.de oder irgendwas anderes geht nicht. Was ebenso geht sind Verbindungen ueber FTP, die per HTTP oder HTTPs nicht gehen: ftp://meineDomain.de geht, http://meineDomain.de nicht.
Mittels Wireshark auf dem XP Rechner sehe ich, dass bei Zugriffen auf z.B. http://www.heise.de SYN, ACK funktioniert. Dann startet der Webserver mit der Auslieferung der ersten Pakete an das MacBook. Jedoch bleiben die ACKs des MacBooks aus! Daher sendet der Webserver die Pakete zwei- dreimal und gibt dann auf.
Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen und weiss nicht ob es am Routing des Windowsrechners liegt oder, was ich eher glaube, am MacBook. Fuer Tipps waere ich sehr dankbar. Es ist einfach nur noch ein Aergernis. Meine Freundin ist drauf und dran das MacBook, das ich ihr eingeredet habe, zurueckzugeben. Wegen der WLAN Sache natuerlich.
Ergaenzung: Es liegt nicht an einer Softwarefirewall. Sowohl auf dem MacBook, als auch auf dem PC habe ich diese an- und ausgemacht. Am MTU Wert ebenso nicht. Kein Unterschied zw. 1500 und 1492 (haette mich auch gewundert).


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Kannst Du die Seiten denn zumindest per IP aufrufen?
Wenn ja, dann liegt ein Routingproblem vor.
Dann würde ich am Mac mal ein wenig mit dem Gateway und dem bevorzuten DNS experimentieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Wolfsbein (31. Dezember 2006)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht? Wie soll ein Routing-Problem vorliegen, wenn ich die Seiten pingen kann und traceroute die vollstaendige Route liefert?


----------

